# Thoughts on filtration for 75 gallon tank



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Buying equipment a little at a time for 75 gallon set up. I'm torn between Aquaclear 110 and Sicce Whale 500 canister filter. Though please budget matters too. thank for your imput


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could try a Eheim 2217. Not too bad price. A little on the edge for what I think you need, but will work.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

id always go with a canister filter over an hob...that's just me good luck and be sure and share pics with us once its set up!


----------



## Wjmulder (Oct 20, 2013)

Eheim 2217 is plenty, I have one on my 75 and it's great, very quiet.


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys I was checking up on Eheims before I wrote this thread, that's a nice choice also.*w3


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm partial to the fluvals. But I would go with a nice canister filter.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 ^^^^. I posted a reply to someone else to the effect that "I wouldn't go back to a HOB except in a life or death (mine) situation". Although if you must have a HOB I would be partial to Aqua clear since the ability to customize the media is close to canister.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

tetrafan01 said:


> Buying equipment a little at a time for 75 gallon set up. I'm torn between Aquaclear 110 and Sicce Whale 500 canister filter. Though please budget matters too. thank for your imput


I have 75 gal.tank.planted ..45fish. Using acqua clear 110.use purigen. No carbon. Just bio ceramic . Tank is running for 6 years.The ac is so quiet you cannot tell if it is on.Also have ac 70 pump in tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have AC's on a couple tanks for the same reason. But I also like my biowheels.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

tetrafan01 said:


> Buying equipment a little at a time for 75 gallon set up. I'm torn between Aquaclear 110 and Sicce Whale 500 canister filter. Though please budget matters too. thank for your imput


Hello tetra...

The Hagen product will run you about $80.00 plus shipping. A good canister will be around $300.00. Both will do a good job, but I don't believe the canister is 3 times better. At least for the basic, no frills, 75 gallon tank.

The filter system is good for moving the water surface for gas exchange and removing a small amount of dissolved waste, but the real filter is the large, weekly water change. Get whatever filter you feel is best, but don't be what some call a "water change slacker".

B


----------



## Wjmulder (Oct 20, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello tetra...
> 
> A good canister will be around $300.00.
> 
> B


Ehiem 2217 is $138 on kensfish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^^Yeah, not sure what planet he lives on. Even an Eheim Pro 3 2075 is only $225.

And this is prices on Eheim...typically THE most expensive canister out there. That means...more filter (capacity/gpm/etc) can be had for less even, with a different brand.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> ^^Yeah, not sure what planet he lives on. Even an Eheim Pro 3 2075 is only $225.
> 
> And this is prices on Eheim...typically THE most expensive canister out there. That means...more filter (capacity/gpm/etc) can be had for less even, with a different brand.


Hello jr..

Just quoted the price on what is a very good canister filter from the latest Smith and Foster catalog. You generally get what you pay for, right?

By the way, thanks for the very helpful reply to my post.

You have a good Veterans' Day, shipmate. Thank you for your service!

B


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You do get what you pay for...usually. But I have plenty of things that cost less because they weren't purchased at a pet store. My lights and glass tops are from the hardware store, and so on. But I was able to get 3 Fluval 306 off eBay for less than $85 each just by being patient. People list them new for starting price of $50 or so. Then just set a limit and eventually youl win one cheap!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello tetra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in the debate over prices many missed BB point!I run sumps and still have to change water.
I won't argue that the filter usaully contains the necessary nitrifying bacteria,but in all honesty the are just circulators.We need to do the best most important filtering of all ourselves!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Eheim Canister Filter 2217 | eBay


----------

